# Probleme de Firefox 8 sous Mac OS x 10.5.8



## domcho (11 Décembre 2011)

hello, 

et merci à ceux qui m'aideront :
J'ai eu le mauvaise idée d'accepter la nouvelle version de Firefox 8.0.1 et maintenant quand j'ouvre les marques pages, j'ai une énorme fenêtre qui s'ouvre (super large) et rien pour la rendre plus étroite. Et quand on arrête la souris sur un dossier des marques pages, les marques pages classés à l'intérieur s'affichent, mais impossible d'ouvrir un autre dossier au-dessus ou en dessous dans la liste... il faut fermer la fenêtre marque pages et recommencer... grrrrrrrr

Bref je pense revenir à la version que j'avais précédemment, mais comment faire car je ne sais pas quelle version j'avais ! où la télécharger? et cela va-t-il résoudre le problème?

merci!!


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Tu peux aller voir là pour télécharger la version compatible avec ton systéme, normalement c'est Firefox 4.


----------



## domcho (11 Décembre 2011)

merci Christophe, mais je suis nulle et donc je voudrais savoir comment on installe l'ancienne version...
Je dois aller dans applications et supprimer la version actuelle? puis telecharger la version que tu m'as indiquée? 

merci !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Tu télécharges la version qu'il te faut et tu l'installe, elle devrait normalement écraser la version 8 que tu as actuellement.


----------



## domcho (15 Décembre 2011)

je te remercie! tout est ok! Comment je dois faire pour rendre le sujet "résolu"?

autre probleme : si je veux bloquer l'acces à face book provisoirement à ma fille (eh oui le bulletin scolaire n'est pas au top! :affraid: ) comment je fais? j'ai lu un topic où c'est super compliqué (aller ds le truc administrateur...). Y a t il un moyen pour les nuls?:hein:



Merci!


----------

